# Avondale Infant & Junior Schools, Kettering - April 2015



## Goldie87 (Apr 30, 2015)

Avondale Infants School opened in 1932, and the Junior school much later. In 2009 the schools merged with Montagu Secondary School to form Buccleuch Academy. The school moved into a new combined building in 2013. Visited with The devil child.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

Blimey what a minter! 
Awesome photos as always!


----------



## Conrad (May 1, 2015)

Got to love it when the lights are still on.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 1, 2015)

Drove past a few weeks ago & my 9yr old said "Dad that schools derelict we could explore it", without realising it was not used now I dismissed him!
Oh how daft I feel now!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2015)

Wow so clean, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Landie_Man (May 2, 2015)

Lots of schools at the moment. Something weirdly interesting about them. Maybe because I spent so many years as a kid couped up inside them.... 

Will have to check this out before the local rat bags ruin it for everyone! Thanks for sharing man.


----------

